

Ask HN: Is there a usable way to browse the jobs section? - victor9000

I&#x27;m looking for a job posting from a week ago but I&#x27;m finding it hard to dig up.  The jobs page [1] only lists 3 days worth of items, why is there no paging button?  The page does nothing if you pass in paging parameters in the url.  And nothing comes back in the search results if I search for the title text.<p>I also found an API link [2], but it&#x27;s pretty much useless.<p>Do you know if there&#x27;s a better way to browse the jobs section?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;jobs
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hacker-news.firebaseio.com&#x2F;v0&#x2F;jobstories
======
sctb
Please email hn@ycombinator.com and we can help.

